# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  اذكر الون يلي

## ريمي

اذكر الون يلي بتحبه واعطي مثال عليه
وانا وجهت السؤال للبنات والاولاد ولمراقبين والمشرفين جميعا وللأعضاء الجدد
العبة هي انه كل واحد يحكم عليه بجواب شولونه المفضل عبين ميخلصو ال11
عضو اخر اسم بضل هو يلي بحط 11يحكم عليهم بجواب مالونهم المفضل وشرطا ان يضع مثال عليه وانا بدي ابدأ اولا انا احب اللون (الزهري )و(ابيض)و(بني)      وهي مثال 
هي اسامية 1عمار2 خالد3 سوسن4 مها5زهرة6 متميزة7مها8 محمد قسايمة 9غسان10 حسان 11 معاذملحم والان من الذي بعديا

----------


## keana

مش فاهم

----------


## آلجوري

والله يا حلا وانا كمان مخي اسميك اشوي ... ما افهمت شي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ريمي

العبة انه انا او اي 11
عضو يحكم عليه بذكر لبونه المفضل وهاي هي كل العبة

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا 					 
_العبة انه انا او اي 11
عضو يحكم عليه بذكر لبونه المفضل وهاي هي كل العبة_
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ajluni top

:Db465236ff:

----------


## Sc®ipt

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 
مش فاهم اشي

----------


## آلجوري

طيب امانة حلا ... عيدي آخر مرة ... ما افهمت  :Cry2:

----------


## ريمي

انه انا واي اعضاء يحكمو على 11 عضو بذكر لونه المفضل مع مثال

----------


## ريمي

افهمتو

----------


## ريمي

؟؟؟؟؟
جاوبو

----------


## ريمي

يا الله ردوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ازرق و اخضر و زهري 








1- غسان 

2- عمار 

3- ميرفا 

4- سوسنه

5- المتميزة 

6- حلا

7- ساره
8- معاذ
9- خالد
10- جنتل مان
11- غسان .

----------


## ريمي

انا الزهري ,hlefm

----------


## معاذ القرعان

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

